# First black goose band



## bennyboy72 (Nov 4, 2011)

Shot my first black goose band today. I thought i better show a picture since they are so new.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Too bad the band reporting web site is down so you can't find out where it was banded. 

Stupid Obama


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!

I went to HS with a dude that ran by the nickname Benny, i wonda...


----------

